# Best places to pick up around Philadelphia?



## FlyersFan91 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm a new driver from right outside of Philadelphia, and I'm looking to find out what towns have the highest Uber demand outside the city. I don't want to go into the city because UberX is still illegal there and they still (as far as I know) run sting operations to take down UberX drivers.

With that being said, I figured that I'd focus on the area of Trenton and lower Bucks County. I've had a few customers so far (from noon - 4:30pm on a Tuesday), but not a whole lot. Any advice?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I always look for taxis sitting in a line and park in front of them. That seems to work out best for me. While I'm waiting for a ping, I get out and introduce myself to the cabbies. I also give them my passenger referral cards to hand out to their customers.


----------



## FlyersFan91 (Oct 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lovethesurge (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm in Montco and often get brought into the city. Doylestown is supposed to be good. I've only worked there once because I dropped off there, but I ended up getting a surge (it was Saturday night I think), got a 3.7 surge from Doylestown to New Hope, it was sweet! So I would say weekends, Doylestown/New Hope etc is probably a good bet if you are in Bucks. I would think the Trenton train station is good, and likely anywhere near Princeton if you prefer that area. Maybe Bensalem if you are looking at lower Bucks?


----------



## FlyersFan91 (Oct 6, 2015)

lovethesurge said:


> I'm in Montco and often get brought into the city. Doylestown is supposed to be good. I've only worked there once because I dropped off there, but I ended up getting a surge (it was Saturday night I think), got a 3.7 surge from Doylestown to New Hope, it was sweet! So I would say weekends, Doylestown/New Hope etc is probably a good bet if you are in Bucks. I would think the Trenton train station is good, and likely anywhere near Princeton if you prefer that area. Maybe Bensalem if you are looking at lower Bucks?


I actually live in Doylestown, and I can't imagine there being too much demand there. Went to Trenton once and it was a bit of a disappointment. Lower Bucks also leaves a lot to be desired. I generally go out around 4pm and stay out until 9 or so... so maybe I should try a different time?


----------



## cnjdriver (Apr 20, 2015)

FlyersFan91 said:


> I actually live in Doylestown, and I can't imagine there being too much demand there. Went to Trenton once and it was a bit of a disappointment. Lower Bucks also leaves a lot to be desired. I generally go out around 4pm and stay out until 9 or so... so maybe I should try a different time?


There isn't much action in Trenton, which surprises me. I've been ubering for 7 months and only 3x have I either went or picked up from Trenton. All times were college kids coming back from NYC.


----------



## FlyersFan91 (Oct 6, 2015)

cnjdriver said:


> There isn't much action in Trenton, which surprises me. I've been ubering for 7 months and only 3x have I either went or picked up from Trenton. All times were college kids coming back from NYC.


I got a maybe 4 or 5 fares there. It was my first day driving, and it was a weekday. They were all middle-aged guys going from their homes to their jobs. As someone who lives 2 hours from NYC, I'm trying to figure out if it'd be worth it to drive all the way up there and spend the day in Manhattan.


----------



## lovethesurge (Sep 10, 2015)

I think it depends on the times of day you are driving. One driver from Bucks (I think near Yardley) told me he turns it on in the early a.m. and almost every day gets a ride to the airport. He then goes into Center City for a few hours, but even without the city, the airport run is good for what he is looking for. 
I only did Doylestown once like I said, but have been told several times Friday and Saturday nights are great up there. 
I would not go into NYC. I had a ride to Newark airport and it wasn't worth the no rider trip on the way home, NYC would be worse in my opinion. You are driving there and back with no riders.


----------



## Mike Astringer (Oct 28, 2015)

This is my 10th day driving. I live in southern NJ and work in central NJ. I turn the app on when I leave work and drive for a few hours around central NJ. Last weekend I turned the app on at home. Friday night was dead. Nothing. Saturday evening I picked up a ride and took them to Springfield, PA. No sooner did they get out of my car I got another in Springfield. No sooner did he get out of my car I got another which I did not accept. Shortly after two more. I finally turned the app off because I needed to get home. Point being Springfield PA on a Saturday evening seems busy - At least it was last Saturday evening.


----------

